# Yes, Routan is a Minivan!



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

It was a good idea to create a separate category for the new minivan. The Routan needs it's own forum.
Thanks VWVORTEX for directing it from the *Vans and Transporters - all years* forum.


----------



## n xntrx volvo (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (alvint_vw)*

+1


----------



## PSU Blue 1.8T (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (n xntrx volvo)*

The VW snobery continues. . .
This "The Routan is not a real VW" or "The Routan is not a Van" is just proof. Some people say the same things about my Jeep. To each their own, but I think it comes from shallow minds.


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (PSU Blue 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSU Blue 1.8T* »_The VW snobery continues. . .
This "The Routan is not a real VW" or "The Routan is not a Van" is just proof. Some people say the same things about my Jeep. To each their own, but I think it comes from shallow minds.

Does it scan with a VAG-COM?
Does it have a tried and true TDI engine in it?
How are all the wiring diagrams written, VW style?
Does it even use G12 coolant?
Coming from an ASE Master Certified L1 and longtime VW technician, the above things and many more are not only just important to me but they are absolutely critical. This is not a VAG product, it never will be and I don't think it snobbish to say so, there's a very big difference here. I have several customers who have over 300K on their VW's without any major mechanical breakdown and these cars are running quite well still, I challenge anyone to tell me that DC products are built for the long haul as the typical VW product is.
When you grew up, did you like Legos or Megablocks? Cause if you mixed Megablocks with my Legos, I'm gonna get ticked off pronto, there's a whole different level of quality, design and parts interchange going on here. For those who really understand these products at the low level, then the Routan is simply unacceptable and IMO worse than nothing at all in the segment.
Had they brought a Touran to market however, I would be heaping praises and setting up my tent to be the first to buy one. That is an amazing people mover that should have been for sale in NA years and years ago.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (SEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_
Does it scan with a VAG-COM?
Does it have a tried and true TDI engine in it?
How are all the wiring diagrams written, VW style?
Does it even use G12 coolant?

No, but the original Beetle and Bus didn't either. Those were air-cooled too. Does that not make them a VW as well?

_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_Coming from an ASE Master Certified L1 and longtime VW technician, the above things and many more are not only just important to me but they are absolutely critical. This is not a VAG product, it never will be and I don't think it snobbish to say so, there's a very big difference here. I have several customers who have over 300K on their VW's without any major mechanical breakdown and these cars are running quite well still, I challenge anyone to tell me that DC products are built for the long haul as the typical VW product is.

Tell this to any MKIV owner. We have a 98 Caravan with over 250k on the original drivetrain and it still hauls around perfectly.

_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_When you grew up, did you like Legos or Megablocks? Cause if you mixed Megablocks with my Legos, I'm gonna get ticked off pronto, there's a whole different level of quality, design and parts interchange going on here. For those who really understand these products at the low level, then the Routan is simply unacceptable and IMO worse than nothing at all in the segment.

VW is in the business to sell cars. This is the way they are going to acheive it. They are not in the business to lose money, which is what would have happened if they brought some euro-snob van over, just for the fact that it's got some v-dub 'soul'.

_Quote, originally posted by *SEAT* »_Had they brought a Touran to market however, I would be heaping praises and setting up my tent to be the first to buy one. That is an amazing people mover that should have been for sale in NA years and years ago.

Except the Touran is 2/3rd's the size of the Routan. American's wouldn't buy it. The only people pissed about this van are the die-hard euro v-dub brand snobs. Look no further then the failure of the of Mazda 5 sales.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (PSU Blue 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSU Blue 1.8T* »_The VW snobery continues. . .
This "The Routan is not a real VW" or "The Routan is not a Van" is just proof. Some people say the same things about my Jeep. To each their own, but I think it comes from shallow minds.

From what I heard in the past that the Mini Van is based on the new Dodge Caravans.
















And to be honest... I don't think it will be a bad thing.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (dub-Nation)*

that car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_that car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

but does it look as good as the Microbus?


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (fibes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fibes* »_
but does it look as good as the Microbus?









Not even close! I really liked the Microbus Concept for the cargo space and the elevated passenger seating like my T4.
Minivans....


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Yes, Routan is a Minivan! (alvint_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alvint_vw* »_
Not even close! I really liked the Microbus Concept for the cargo space and the elevated passenger seating like my T4.
Minivans....









I agree...


----------

